# Cheap Fuel Pump Replacement



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I just got in the cheap fuel pump that I ordered from ebay. In the pic the pump on the left is the Kawi pump and on the right is the cheap pump. As you can see it is quite a bit larger in size and does not fit in the Kawi factory pump assembly. I think that I can make it work with some pretty extensive modding to the assembly housing though. I am going to try and work on it some tonight but I might now be able to finish. I am leaving for Singapore in the morning and need to spend some time with the family before I leave. I will be home in a month and try to make this work. I will keep pics of everything that I do and if I can make it work I will post all of the info for the pump and modifications that need to be made to the pump assembly to use this pump. For anybody that has not seen previous threads on this, the reason is the stock replacement fuel pump for the '08 and up Brute Force is over $500 and this pump is found on ebay for $25 with free shipping. If I can modify the stock pump assembly to accept this pump it should be worth saving over $475. Wish me luck and keep a check on this thread for updates.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

jct be safe on your travels, hope to see you back here soon!!!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Jim...is the new one not 4 and 1/4 inch long? I thought the stock one was 4 inches?


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

Wonder if it puts out the same psi? It looks quite a bit bigger but hopefully it works!!!!


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Yeah djmjt it runs comparable pressure and volume, it's the size diff that's the issue. I want an old pump out of one so that I can maybe better match the size and have fewer mods to the fuel assy.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I think one of use measured ours wrong....lol. When I measured the one I have it was 4.25 inches long. I thought Jim said the OEM was 4 inches. I could be wrong though....cause thats more than a 1/4" difference...lol. Jim, what does the new one measure? They did send you the E8229...correct?

The pumps do put out the same pressure...plus its regulated by a few different things. If I can get a hold of a an Old Pump I'll take it to AutoZone and dig through the Airtex pumps till I find one...lol. Thats how the guys found the one for the King Quads.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah they sent the correct pump. I think you might have misunderstood me on the phone Mark. The OEM pump is 3" and the new one is 4 1/4". I still think I can make it work, I just have to get home and get the time to work on it. I don't think it is a big deal. I should be able to modify the factory assembly enough to make this one work and even if it is pretty extensive modding to be done it will still be worth it if I get the cheaper pump to work. I promise everybody that when I get home in a month this is at the top of my priority list so I can report back here what happens.


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

Gotcha wyo. Man o man that would be so sweet if you can make that work!!! I just dropped 500 for my fuel pump but if you can figure out a way to get that pump to work, you might really be on to something!!!! That would save us poor brute guy's some serious coin! 

jct, take a look at this pump on ebay. It looks weird because it's all open(not like the stock one)but a design like that might make yours work. Maybe that's what this guy did?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Kawa...787812QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

djmjt said:


> Gotcha wyo. Man o man that would be so sweet if you can make that work!!! I just dropped 500 for my fuel pump but if you can figure out a way to get that pump to work, you might really be on to something!!!! That would save us poor brute guy's some serious coin!
> 
> jct, take a look at this pump on ebay. It looks weird because it's all open(not like the stock one)but a design like that might make yours work. Maybe that's what this guy did?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Kawa...787812QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


 
djmjt it says right in this description that the picture is generic so lord knows what you get.


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

well that sucks! Just wondering though if you could use that design sort of to make that new pump motor work. You'd have to hack the hell out of your factory pump housing but I wonder if it would work if you kinda cut it open to fit the new pump motor and left it open? The one on ebay has all the guts exposed? Hmm.

Not sure but if mine goes again(god forbid)I'll find a way to make that sucker work:flames:

Dan


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> I think one of use measured ours wrong....lol. When I measured the one I have it was 4.25 inches long. I thought Jim said the OEM was 4 inches. I could be wrong though....cause thats more than a 1/4" difference...lol. Jim, what does the new one measure? They did send you the E8229...correct?
> 
> The pumps do put out the same pressure...plus its regulated by a few different things. If I can get a hold of a an Old Pump I'll take it to AutoZone and dig through the Airtex pumps till I find one...lol. Thats how the guys found the one for the King Quads.


Maybe check a Suzuki samurai fuel pump, I changed mine and it is about that size.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

After looking at 100's of pumps , I have found a few that might work. Kawai says the pump must deliver 43 psi and roughly 15 gph. No many pumps out there that do that low of volume. I found some at 45 psi and 16gph that was the closest,and some at 43.5psi and 21gph. It all boils down to physical size and untill I can get my grubby mitts on one of the originals I'm kinda in limbo.


----------



## WoodDuck (Jul 18, 2010)

My 2010 Brute started cutting out on the top end last week, suspected a fuel issue, and this was confirmed when I cut my fuel line in two and added a tee and my fuel pressure gauge, which is zip-tied to the handlebars for a test run. 
Pressure hung around 41-42 psi at idle, and held there until you hit about 3/4 throttle, then the bike started falling on its face because the pressure had dropped to about 20-25 psi. Let up on the throttle a bit, and let the pump catch up, and the bike would run correctly again. Took it back to my shop and tore the fuel pump out and disassembled it. (yes, it can be taken apart without breaking it, just look for the set of tabs down inside of one of the fuel wells. I used a long set of hemostats to pinch the tab and pop the bottom off the pump assembly.)
Turns out that the tiny fuel strainer Kawasaki utilizes was collapsing and starving the pump at high flow rates. Went to Autozone and purchased a FS132 Fuel strainer to replace it.







Obviously, I didn't put the bottom housing back on the pump, because this filter is about 3 times larger than the stock one. It pushes on firmly, and is pressed snugly down against the bottom of tank when you tighten the pump down.The fuel pressure now holds at about 46psi throughout the rpm and speed range. Definitely a serious design flaw that Kawasaki should have rectified long before now. Considering the cost of a new pump, I think upgrading the size of your filter is a MUST, and the fact that a new pump will also have the same cheesy undersized filter that is probably responsible for most of our pump failures anyway. Hope this info helps someone else before its too late for their pump. "An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure."


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

^ That's interesting. I want to try that. One question. WHERE IS THE FUEL PUMP.
Edit: I feel dumb for not searching first. On top of the gas tank under rear plastics right?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

In the tank


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Sanative said:


> ^ That's interesting. I want to try that. One question. WHERE IS THE FUEL PUMP.
> Edit: I feel dumb for not searching first. On top of the gas tank under rear plastics right?


 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=13055

Instructions to disassemble the fuel pump housing to access the actual pump is in this thread


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

WoodDuck said:


> My 2010 Brute started cutting out on the top end last week, suspected a fuel issue, and this was confirmed when I cut my fuel line in two and added a tee and my fuel pressure gauge, which is zip-tied to the handlebars for a test run.
> Pressure hung around 41-42 psi at idle, and held there until you hit about 3/4 throttle, then the bike started falling on its face because the pressure had dropped to about 20-25 psi. Let up on the throttle a bit, and let the pump catch up, and the bike would run correctly again. Took it back to my shop and tore the fuel pump out and disassembled it. (yes, it can be taken apart without breaking it, just look for the set of tabs down inside of one of the fuel wells. I used a long set of hemostats to pinch the tab and pop the bottom off the pump assembly.)
> Turns out that the tiny fuel strainer Kawasaki utilizes was collapsing and starving the pump at high flow rates. Went to Autozone and purchased a FS132 Fuel strainer to replace it.
> View attachment 7279
> ...


 
Good info WoodDuck! When we happen upon a good pump replacement we can add this sort of info with it all. Obviously the whole pump thing is a design flaw or we wouldn't be talking that much about it in here. I think with all of us working on this problem will end up with a reasonable replacement expense and maybe the last time many of us will have to do it!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

one of us here will figure something out if it can be done that's for sure


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

That pic looks exactly like the pump we took out of a 05 corolla and couldnt find a pump to match. The problem we had was they kept giving us a pump to long too.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

eagleeye76 said:


> That pic looks exactly like the pump we took out of a 05 corolla and couldnt find a pump to match. The problem we had was they kept giving us a pump to long too.


The 05 Toyota calls for 50 psi of pressure and 90 liter per hour volume. The volume would probably be ok but the pressure would be a bit high. And most of the replacement pumps I have found for it look like the one he ordered in size.


----------



## WoodDuck (Jul 18, 2010)

wyo58 said:


> The 05 Toyota calls for 50 psi of pressure and 90 liter per hour volume. The volume would probably be ok but the pressure would be a bit high. And most of the replacement pumps I have found for it look like the one he ordered in size.


 If I could find an affordable pump that fits in the tank, I wouldn't worry about the pressure being too high, I would just add an inline adjustable fuel regulator, hook up my fuel pressure gauge, dial up 43psi on the regulator, and save a wad of money. I've already decided thats what I'm gonna if mine ever dies. I positively REFUSE to pay $500 or more for a tiny fuel pump, thats robbery!


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

WoodDuck said:


> If I could find an affordable pump that fits in the tank, I wouldn't worry about the pressure being too high, I would just add an inline adjustable fuel regulator, hook up my fuel pressure gauge, dial up 43psi on the regulator, and save a wad of money. I've already decided thats what I'm gonna if mine ever dies. I positively REFUSE to pay $500 or more for a tiny fuel pump, thats robbery!


I agree I won't pay the $500 either! But I see no reason going to all the problem of an additional regulator when there are pumps already made with very similar ratings as the stock pump. I've found some at 43.5 and 45 psi, which should work without adding any other components. Also the volume has to be close too. We will find a pump that will work with all of us looking into this!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

50psi is just fine for the Brute...


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Bootlegger said:


> 50psi is just fine for the Brute...


 
You have tried it at 50 psi boot? and no problems? Well that opens up even more pump possibilities!


----------



## derrick (Jun 29, 2010)

we got ours running again pump we used is a 99 grand am psi was like 90 flow was right around 20 ghp somewhere just have to block off the little vent pipe on the pump , o the pump we just set in the tank an plumbed it to the sending unit working great


----------



## saskweld (Mar 16, 2010)

wyo58 said:


> I agree I won't pay the $500 either! But I see no reason going to all the problem of an additional regulator when there are pumps already made with very similar ratings as the stock pump. I've found some at 43.5 and 45 psi, which should work without adding any other components. Also the volume has to be close too. We will find a pump that will work with all of us looking into this!


 lol 500 bucks is cheaper than the 800 i payed


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Well...I reeeeaaaaaaallllly do not want to accept defeat. However, 3 different fuel pumps, about half a dozen different brass fittings, couple feet of fuel line and many many differnt pump configurations. I think I am going to break down and order the Kawi pump and just go ahead and fix Ole Bessy up right. I figure I might as well pay the 500 bucks for the Kawi pump and know that it is fixxed right seeing as how so far I have spent a little over 200 already trying to find a cheap alternative for everybody and I still haven't gotten her to run right. I am sorry everybody I was really hoping to help us all out with this.


----------

